# Enharmonic harp parts



## Aurelian

In a passage from Tchaikovksy's _Romeo and Juliet_, the violins' key signature is G# minor, while the harp's key signature is the enharmonic Ab minor.

In a passage from _Scheherazade_, the violins' key signature is Bb minor, while the harp's key signature is the enharmonic A# minor.

Why were the harp parts written in the enharmonic keys?


----------

